# Central Indiana



## Kennedy81 (Oct 8, 2007)

They are calling for 10-17 inches to fall between 8am saturday and early sunday morning. 


The first 3-6 inches are supposed to come down between 8am saturday and 6pm saturday. The remainder is supposed to start falling late saturday night through early sunday morning.


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

lordy get ready


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

Let it snow, let it snow, let it snow. Everyone be careful, they are talking blizzard conditions tonight and in the morning. 40 mph gusts and over a foot of snow is a dangerous combo. Happy plowing all.


----------



## stangman35 (Feb 9, 2007)

payuppayup this may be a 3 or 4 day plow like febuary.Hopefully we dont have to deal with to much of the ice and freezing rain mix.


----------



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Well we are ready to ROCK. Snow is starting to come down hard almost 1 inch here at Franklin and Thompson. Well good luck boys stay safe see you back on here about Tuesday. Gonna be a blizzard here and its going right for New England next.


RCGM
Brad


----------



## jkiser96 (Sep 19, 2006)

*what fun*

Hey guys try to get some good pics for everyone. I have my digital camera & my video camera in the truck. I just hope that evryone gets through it safe with all the idiots out.


----------



## indyrenegade4x4 (Oct 1, 2005)

sucks my plow is still not done. Cant get extra money to buy parts for it.


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

Have spent 5 1/2 hrs on walks already, tonight is going to suck lol


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

you guys never followed threw on this thread, what were the results of the storm?


----------



## GSU Lawn (Dec 1, 2006)

Not nearly as big as predicted. I am 20 miles north of Indy and we got 7 inches when we expecting over a foot. Still, it is better than nothing, I have already plowed as much tis year as I did all of last year, so we can't really complain.


----------



## Chase88 (Dec 18, 2007)

I live 2-1/2 hours north of indy we got 12inches from this strom. This weekend their calling for 1/2 to 1 inch of rain!


----------



## All_Clear (Jan 28, 2005)

9.8 for Brownsburg snow total, we got like 1/4" of ice and it also rained for a good bit late Sat. night.

I spent a total of 12 hrs on walks here at this property, probably could have spent another 4-6.

Out of 3 storms (4 days) we have got 16.9" here, looks like this could be a decent winter considering it only Dec.


All Clear


----------

